# Few from Beach 5 1/2 months



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

took Peanut to Ainsdale beach again today. She is now 5 1/2 months old and loved the dunes especially. Just a few pics for you....










she is quick but not that quick !!










looking at all the other dogs










Looking good I think !










Just before she went on a mad half hour !!










Looking at the gulls again.

hope you enjoyed them,

Graham


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Peanut is looking great....some nice pictures there.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Love the photo standing in the beach grasses!!! Great Shot and Peanut is looking great.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

My fav is the side profile when she's sat ontop of the dunes, looks like she owns the beach very proud


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Awww. So sweet. I love those big puppy ears!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She's beautiful Graham. She still has those "all alert eyes" I remember from your first few pics of her.
Once she gets her adult size and weight, she's going to be gorgeous.
Nice job with her.


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

I'll bet she goes home tired from teh beach!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Grahama,
Gorgeous pup! you are obviously doing a great job with her 
I hope you don't mind me asking but I notice she's wearing a half check collar - how are you/her getting on with it? I got Purdey one about a month ago and although it's better than her harness (as she could pull me with all her body weight) she still does pull and I am worried about the neck area.
Any tips would be gratefully received.
BB


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi barrel browner we were advised by our dog trainer to use a half check on scooby and he's worn one when out since 14wks and we've never had a problem with his neck, after looking at the pics on here Scooby does seem to be a bit thicker around his neck than some other V's but we never had a problem as a puppy and he's always happy to have it put back on so can only assume it doesn't bother him. Hope this helps


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

many thanks
Does scooby pull on the lead? I thought the point of the collar was that once it pulled tight the dog would realize it was due to them after a gentle tug and then stop doing it. Purdey will just contine to pull and the collar is obviously squeezing (not choking!) the neck area. She hasn't got the message! As i've posted before Purdey does not like walkies she prefers off lead - running free! ;D


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

We don't do as much lead walking as we should scooby walks to heel better off the lead than on it? ??? The theory behind the check is you have to check to the side NOT up or back, so when scooby pulls its really tempting to 'check' him backwards which doesn't have any effect but a check to the side really works, we are at the stage were after one check with verbal command he responds to verbal straight away. Hope that makes sense !
Like purdy scooby loves free running.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

cn't add to the great replies really, but she pulls less on the slip lead than a fixed girth one. I think that pulling on the lead is a v trait but I am puting alot of hel work in at the moment which is starting to show dividends so I would try one and see how you go.

She only has it on on walks, a normal collar in the house for grabbing onto in those V moments !!!

Graham


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for your replies guys.....have been checking her backwards so thats probably whats making her pull against it more ???
Right... start again.
will keep ya posted
BB


----------

